# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Halil Bej i nudove

## Xhuxhumaku

*Halil Bej i nudove*


Në enciklopedinë Shqiptarët në artin botëror të prof. Ferid Hudhri botohet tabloja Banjo turke e piktorit D. Ingres,  e porositur nga koleksionisti me origjinë shqiptare Halil Beu; Ky ishte një nga koleksionistët më të çmendur të shek. XIX, me sjellje ekstravagante, i famshëm në qarqet franceze dhe turke, por njëkohësisht porositësi i pikturës më të diskutuar Origjina e botës, e G. Coubert, e parapaguar me njëzetmijë franga



ingres240Tabloja Banja turke e piktorit D.Ingres, para se të vendosej në Muzen e Luvrit ka qenë pronë e një koleksionisti me origjinë shqiptare, Halil Bej, emri i të cilit është bërë i njohur në gjithë botën për koleksionin e tij me tablonë Origjina e Botës të piktorit G. Coubert, të cilën e porositi vetë dhe e ruajti në koleksionin e tij, derisa u ekspozua në Museee dOrsay në Paris

Kjo është quajtur një prej pikturave më të diskutuara të këtij lloji.

Koleksionisti me origjinë shqiptare parapagoi mjeshtrin me njëzet mijë franga, një shumë e lakmueshme për gjithë artistët e asaj kohe. Për krijimin e kësaj vepre dhe porositësin Halil Bej, janë shkruar libra dhe artikuj në Francë dhe vende të tjera (Khalil Bey: un homme, une collesction, Paris 2000, Lorigine du Monde, Histoire dun tableau de Gustave Coubert, Paris 2006). Ky informacion vjen si ilustrim i perceptimit në anën tjetër të arteve pamore, jo vetëm mbi shqiptarët si pasqyrë historike e frymëzimit, por dhe si njohje dhe vlerësim në rastin e koleksionistit shqiptar.

Në enciklopedinë Shqiptarët në artin botëror, e vlerësuar nga studiuesit si evropjane për nga përmbajtja dhe cilësia, e njëkohësisht e para për artin tonë figurativ, prof. Ferid Hudhri plotëson në gjetjet e tij shkencore një nga fondet me të pasura të historisë sonë kulturore.

Ska as më të voglin dyshim se puna e stërmundimshme, këmbëngulëse dhe plot pasion, prej më shumë se 30 vitesh, e Prof. Dr. Ferid Hudhrit, do të na ofronte diçka krejt tjetar nga puna krijuese e zakonshme e letrave. Ajo do të na jepte një dimension të ri, të panjohur më parë të botës shqiptare në shekuj, do të na ofronte imazhet e munguara të këtij trilli, do të na zbulonte peizazhet reale të maleve, grykave të frikshme, rrafshnaltave dhe horizonteve gjeografike ku u lind dhe u formua kjo farë, do të sillte pranë dimensionet reale dhe koloristike të njeriut shqiptar, burrit dhe gruas arbërore, nga koha e heroit tonë kombëtar e gjer tek pragu i tronditjeve të mëdha politke të kohëve moderne. Feridi do të na sillte gjithashtu dimensione të reja të figurave të ndryshme që bënë historinë e këtij vendi, shkruan prof. Irakli Koçollari në vlerësimin e këtij botimit të parë.

Ndërsa pasuria e informacionit mbi dukuritë dhe dimensionin e fenomeneve të shfaqura në periudha të ndryshme lidhen në rastin tonë, dhe me koleksionin shqiptar Halil Beun që ka tërhequr vëmendjen e studiuesve të huaj, për nuhatjen e tij. Kështu na flet në librin e botuar enkas në Francë Michele Haddad, kur merr në konsideratë pikturën e shekullit të XIX, duke e vlerësuar Halil Beun, një njeri, një koleksion ajo flet për një burrë shteti, një koleksionist, një dandy, për Halilbeun i cili kishte shënuar dhe mbushë kronikat parisiene brenda viteve 1865 deri 1868, në kulmin e e asaj që quhet Perandorisë së Dytë.

Lindur në Egjipt në vitin 1831. Ishte ambasador në Perandorinë Osmane në Shën Petersburg dhe në Paris. Ai vdiq 12 janar 1879. Ky Lindor turko-egjiptian nga lindja e shërbimi, por shqiptar për nga origjina, pinjoll i familjes së famshme mbretërore të Mehmet Alisë së Egjyptit ka luajtur një rol të dorës së parë në jetën politike të vendit të tij-Turqisë.

Referuar botimit, njihemi me Halil Beun për sjelljen ekstravagantë te tij, rreshtuar me të famshmit e asaj periudhe. Thuhet se për Halil beun, autorja Michele Haddad  ka shfrytëzuar burimet më të ndryshme si arkiva diplomatike, kronika të kohës deri edhe memoare të kurtizanave të Parisit.

Një karrierë e rrallë, vijnë të dhënat nga libri i Haddad për Halil Beun e mbushur me aventura dashurore, ndoshta mendohet nga prirjet tipike turko-arabe. Në këtë diskutim mund të përfshihet edhe porosia e tablosë që po botojmë, banjo turke të D. Ingress, e pasqyruar në enciklopedinë e prof. Hudhrit.

Prej këtej marrim informacionin se Halil Beu ka qenë i dhënë pas artit, vizitonte galeri të ndryshme e porosiste piktorë të  mëdhenj, pa pyetur për çmimin. Po ashtu ishte dhe një i çmendur për tablo të vjetra dhe moderne. Nga një artikull në media mbi Halil Beun, referuar librit të autores franceze, mësojmë se ky koleksionist shqipar në Paris e konsideronin i magjishmi i Bosforit, apo parisien i Stambollit.

Përgatiti: V.M

http://www.standard.al/halil-bej-i-nudove/

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

* Halil Sherif Pasha dhe marrëdhënia e shqiptarëve me nudon*


Eleni Laperi





_Një gazetar nga vendlindja e piktorit do të shkruante për ‘Gjumin’: ‘Tabloja e bujshme nuk ishte pranuar në asnjë ekspozitë, po Kurbè ia shiti një diplomati turk. Tani piktori po pikturon një tjetër tablo si ajo dhe nuk është nevoja të themi se është po aq e pacipë sa e para. Po fundja për një turk është!’ Fjala ishte për ‘Origjinën e botës’_



22 tetor Gustave_Courbet_-_Sleeping_Nude_-_Google_Art_ProjectPara disa ditësh, në një ekspozitë në Tiranë, një vajzë e vogël, ndoshta në klasën e dytë, i ra me shishen e ujit një shoqes së saj, që ishte shkëputur nga grupi i klasës e kishte ndaluar e habitur para pikturës së një gruaje nudo. Mësuesja iu afrua e i pyeti çfarë kishin dhe vajza me shishe i tha: ‘Ja kjo po shikon këtë!’ Dhe m’u kujtua piktura ‘Origjina e botës’, pronari i saj i parë, diplomati otoman me origjinë shqiptare Halil Sherif Pasha dhe komentet e disa autorëve shqiptarë që e lidhin këtë histori me krenarinë dhe me raportin e shqiptarëve me artin.

Kur tabloja ‘Origjina e botës’ e Gustav Kurbè, piktorit realist francez të shekullit të 19-të, e cila paraqet seksin e një femre, u rigjet dhe u ekspozua, duke ngjallur polemika të mëdha, një mikja ime franceze mëmë pyeti në se njihej në Shqipëri Halil Sherif Pasha. Atëherë shfletova mjaft materiale, për të njohur e kuptuar personazhin, i cili u bë i famshëm si porositësi i pikturës shumë të përfolur – edhe në fillimin e shekullit të 19-të, kur Gustav Kurbè ia shiti Halil Pashës, edhe në fundin e shekullit të 20-të, kur u rigjet e u diskutua në duhej ekspozuar apo jo. Si studim për trupin e njeriut tabloja nuk paraqet asnjë çudi, po si tablo për të zbukuruar një ambient familjar është e pazakontë edhe për shijet e kohës sonë. ‘Origjina e botës’ për disa ishte pikturuar enkas sipas porosisë së Halil Pashës, për disa të tjerë është pjesë e prerë nga një tablo, për të cilën ka pozuar modelja dhe mikja e Kurbèsë, Joana Hifernan. Pjesa e tablosë me kokën e modeles pretendohet se është gjetur së fundmi nga një blerës në një galeri të Parisit dhe është vërtetuar nga analizat e kanavacës dhe nga mënyra e pikturimit. Zhurma në shtypin francez dhe mbivlerësimi i kësaj pikture ndoshta është më shumë komerciale, lidhet me nevojën për të patur publik për një pikturë, ashtu si shfrytëzohen për fitime me tepëri skenat erotike në filmat e sotëm. Ndërsa shkrimet dhe komentet e autorëve shqiptarëtë botuara me mbi këtë temë – që ngrenë lart Halil Pashën me prejardhje shqiptare për ‘kurajon’ e padëgjuar të tij (e cila u mungonte edhe parizianëve) dhe ulin poshtë publikun shqiptar për raportin e tij me artin -kanë të përbashkët sindromën e qytetarëve të një shteti të vogël.

Personazhi i Halil Sherif Pashës është më i ndërlikuar e më interesant, se sa një përcaktim i bërë me qëllimin për të forcuar ndjenjat nacionaliste të shqiptarëve apo për të qortuar mungesën e ‘kurajos’ përpara një vepre të tillë. Vlerat e Shqipërisë dhe të kombit shqiptar nuk fitojnë asgjë nga këto përcaktime të pabaza, pasi po të njohësh mirë faktet e kësaj ndodhie, tek personazhi kryesor nuk gjen as guxim, as ndikimin e origjinës shqiptare në shijet e zgjedhjet e tij, as krenari për origjinën shqiptare (pasi ai vetë ‘atdhe’ quante Egjiptin).

Halil Sherif Pasha u lind në Soyut të Egjiptit të Sipërm (atëherë pjesë e Perandorisë Osmane) në qershor të vitit 1831 në familjen e Muhamed Sherifit Pashës, një shqiptar i lindur në Kavala (sot qytet në Greqi). Muhamed Pasha ishte bir i adoptuar i Muhamed Ali Pashës, sundimtarit me origjinë shqiptare të Egjiptit, i cili e mori Muhamedin nga Kavala, e adoptoi, e edukoi bashkë me djemtë e tij dhe e bëri kapiten të ushtrisë egjiptiane të Perandorisë Osmane. Djali i Muhamed Sherifit, Halili, u rrit në një mjedis, ku shkriheshin detyrimi për të qenë pjesë e Perandorisë Osmane dhe dëshira për të pranuar ndikimin e madh të evropianëve perëndimorë, që tashmë e njihnin dhe e frekuentonin Egjiptin, falë edhe ekspeditave të Napoleon Bonapartit. Edhe vetë Muhamed Ali Pasha nuk vishej sipas stilit të oborrit perandorak të Stambollit, po mbante uniformë ushtarake, sipas stilit anglez. Kur Halili u rrit, i ati e dërgoi atë dhe dy vëllezërit e tij, Aliun e Osmanin, të studionin në shkollën ushtarake egjiptiane në Paris, shkollë e ngritur nga vetë sundimtari Muhamed Ali në 1844. Sipas Deniz Turker, që ka studiuar karrierën diplomatike dhe zhvillimin e idealeve egalitariste dhe reformuese të Halilit, Parisi u bë qendra e viteve të formimit të tij. Me lëvizjet nëpër kryeqendrat e Evropës së shekullit të 19-të ai u bë një shembull i faktit se sa i papërcaktuar mund të ishte identiteti mashkullor i kohës. I edukuar si evropian me mbështetjen e vetë Muhamed Aliut, Halili u përgatit për të ringjallur sipas rregullave të sjelljes perëndimore strukturën shoqërore të Egjiptit të degraduar. Në1848, moshën 19 vjeç ai u kthye në Kajro, ku u emërua sekretar i dytë i nënmbretit Abas Ali, djali konservator i Muhamed Aliut, i cili në 1849 e mbylli shkollën egjiptiane ushtarake të Parisit. Në vitin 1855 në fuqi si nënmbret erdhi Said Pasha, i cili iu rikthye marrëdhënieve me Francën. Halili u dërgua si komisar i posaçëm në Ekspozitën e parë Ndërkombëtare të po atij viti në Paris, ku për herë të parë pa veprat e rrymës realiste në sallonin e artit të ekspozitës. Më 1856, duke qënë se aftësitë dhe edukimi e dallonin midis elitës osmane, Halili hyri në shërbimin diplomatik, madje u dërgua si anëtar i delegacionit fuqiplotë, që përfaqësonte Perandorinë Osmane në bisedimet ruso-turke pas Luftës së Krimesë, u emërua ambasador i Perandorisë Osmane në Athinë, e më vonë ambasador në Shën Petërburg, ku ishte edhe një nga muzetë më të mëdhenj të botës, i themeluar në 1764 nga Katerina e Madhe dhe i hapur për publikun në 1852. Atje diplomati i ri, i edukuar në Paris, në një shkollë ku tre herë në javë mësonin nga dy orë vizatim, shkroi një artikull me titull ‘Historia e mbretërve të lashtë të Egjiptit’, në bashkëpunim me Xhemil Beun, ambasadorin osman në Paris, i cili u botua në gazetën e shoqatës shkencore osmane. Pas katër viteve Halil Pasha u largua nga Shën Petërburgu: disa shkruajnë se ai nuk e duroi gjatë klimën e ftohtë të Rusisë, disa thonë se ai mori sifilizin nga prostitutat ruse. Fakt është që ai dha dorëheqjen nga diplomacia dhe në 1865 shkoi të kalonte ca kohë në Paris, mbasi atje kishte mundësi kurimi. Po atë vit Halilit i vdiq i ati, duke i lënë një pasuri të madhe. Paskëtaj ai mori me qira një apartament të shtrenjtë në rrugën “Taitbout” dhe nisi një jetë luksoze të shfrenuar prej bohemi pasanik. Djaloshi bukurosh e me kulturë u integrua shpejt në jetën e shoqërisë së lartë parisiene. Sipas Teofil Gotie ishte ‘biri i parë i Islamit, që hyri në rrethet elitare të Perandorisë së Dytë’, ku e quanin ‘princ i përrallave orientale… që mbeti turk për nga bujaria dorëshpuar, nga tërheqja pas grave e kumarit, por u bë parizian për nga mendjemprehtësia, eleganca dhe dashuria për teatrin dhe artet’; por thoshin edhe se ishte ‘njeri i edukuar, por imoral e mendjelehtë’. Halil Sherif Pasha u martua me fisniken franceze Juli dë Niverli, me të cilën pati një vajzë, Leilën (që më vonë u quajt Suzan Sherif). Shpejt stili i tij i jetesës e hodhi në krahët e Zhanë dë Turbei, që kish qenë e dashura e princit Napoleon, kushëririt të perandorit Napoleoni III. Në sallonin e saj, në rrugën e Arkadisë ai njohu mjaft personalitete të aristokracisë e kulturës së kohës. Në tre vite ai shpenzoi shuma të mëdha për të blerë piktura dhe krijoi një koleksion të madh me rreth 180 vepra me vlerë, që u cilësua si nga më misteriozët e shekullit të 19-të, për shkak të temave që trajtonin tablotë e grumbulluara prej tij. Ndër veprat e koleksionit ishin edhe mjaft piktura të autorëve të mëdhenj francezë: Kurbè, Engr, Delakrua, Mësonie, Dobinji, Koro, Ruso, etj.

Jeta e shkujdesur, me gra e kumar, i solli shpejt fundin pasurisë së tij të madhe dhe martesës (ndoshta edhe sepse konceptet e osmanit Halil Pasha për jetën e gruan nuk ishin aq të pranueshme për një katolike fisnike franceze). Në 1868 Julia kërkoi divorcin. Halil Pasha u detyrua ta shiste koleksionin e tij të veprave të artit. Ai iu kthye diplomacisë, u dërgua ambasador në Vjenë, ku qëndroi dy vite, pastaju kthye përsëri në Stamboll. Në 1874 u martua me princeshën Nazli Fazl, nga dinastia e Muhamed Ali Pashës së Egjiptit dhe 1877 u dërgua ambasador në Parisin e tij të dashur, po ndenji atje vetëm gati gjashtë muaj, se u sëmur. Edhe martesa e tij e dytë nuk zgjati, ndoshta sepse edhe një grua myslimane si princesha Nazli, nuk e duronte jetën aq të shthurur të tij. Nazliu kthye në Kajro, pranë familjes së saj. Ajo u bë një nga gratë e para që ringjalli traditën e salloneve letrare në botën arabe. Në pallatin e saj në Kajro nga viti 1880 e deri ditën që vdiq organizoheshin pritje me pjesëmarrjen e figurave më të ndritura të qytetit. Ndërsa Halil Pasha u kthye në Stamboll, ku vdiq në janar 1879, nga një goditje në tru, sipas disa burimeve; nga sifilizi, që kishte marrë në Rusi, sipas disa të tjerëve.

‘Kur dashamirësit e artit të shohin disa prej kryeveprave të pikturës në Luvër, në Pëti Pale apo në ndonjë muze tjetër, do të kujtojnë edhe njeriun, në dhomat e të cilit ato vepra vareshin dikur’, shkroi shtypi francez, kur u mësua për kë u krijua tabloja ‘Origjina e botës’. Ndërsa vetë Halil Sherif Pasha, kur i shiti të gjitha pikturat e koleksionit të tij, tha: ‘Jeta është e çuditshme. Gratë më kanë mashtruar, kumari më la trokë, po pikturat më bënë përsëri me para’.

Cilat ishin gratë, që e mashtruan Halil Beun? Ndoshta e kishte fjalën për bashkëshorten e tij, ndoshta për marrëdhëniet me prostitutat në Rusi e gjetkë. Po më e famshmja patjetër ishte Mari-An Dëturbei, apo Zhanë dë Turbei, si e quajti ajo veten. Zhana ishte nga Reimsi, nga një familje e varfër e me shumë fëmijë. Ajo e la qytetin e saj e u vendos në Paris, ku me bukurinë e zgjuarsinë e saj ia mori mendjen në fillim Mark Furnies, drejtorit të teatrit “Port-Sen-Martë”, të cilin e shkatërroi. Më pas ajo u bë e dashura e princit Napoleon, kushëri i perandorit Napoleoni III, i cili i dha një apartament në një rrugë afër bulevardit “Shanz Elize”, ku ajo priste gjithë ajkën e letrarëve të Parisit. Natyrisht pasuria e beut ‘turk’, që shpenzonte bujarisht me të dy duart, nuk mund të mos e tërhiqte bukuroshen e shthurur (siç e quanin në Paris), që kalonte nga një burrë te tjetri, duke ruajtur shoqërinë me të gjithë. Në sallonin e saj ai njohu kritikun letrar Sharl Ogystë Sen-Bëv, i cili kishte për detyrë të gdhendte shijet e zonjushës Zhanë. Sen-Bëvishtei pari që e prezantoi Halilin me piktorin Gustav Kurbè dhe e njohu me tregtarin e artit Pol Dyran Ryel, admirues i artistëve të shkollës së Barbizonit, me të cilën qe i lidhur Kurbè. Sepse Halil Pasha ishte njeri i edukuar e me shije, po për studiuesit ai nuk ishte njohës i veprave të artit dhe për blerjen e pikturave, ashtu si të tjerët, ai u ndihmua nga tregtarët profesionistë të tyre.

Gustav Kurbè ishte piktori që ndryshoi historinë e pikturës së Evropës. Ai quhej ‘provincial’ prej parizianëve. Vinte nga një qytet i vogël i mesit të Francës në mes të shoqërisë së sofistikuar të Parisit, ku binte më shumë në sy origjina e tij ‘prej katundari’. Në atë kohë artistët akademikë po përballeshin me transformimet shoqërore të Perandorisë së Dytë, periudhë që lidhej me lindjen e kulturës së masave dhe solli në Paris njerëz të rinj e ide të reja, si dhe subjekte pikante e mjaft të diskutueshme në art. Kurbè ishte një prej atyre njerëzve. Deri në mesin e shekullit të 19-të piktura evropiane trajtonte vetëm temat historike, biblike, mitologjike, apo alegorike. Kurbè deklaroi se edhe jeta e përditshme, qoftë ajo e njerëzve të thjeshtë, meritonte tablo realiste me përmasa të mëdha, pasi edhe ajo ishte histori. Kjo mënyrë e re e të pikturuarit dhe temat e veprave të tij ishin provokative në atë mjedis ende të pamësuar me artin, ku personazhet ishin të marra nga jeta e përditshme. Krijimtaria e tij i solli jo pak probleme. Në 1863 ai pikturoi tablonë ‘Kthimi nga konferenca’, që paraqiste disa priftërinj, duke u kthyer nga një konferencë ekleziaste, ku me sa duket kishin ngrënë mirë e ishin dehur. Tabloja u quajt një fyerje ndaj fesë dhe moralit dhe askush nuk pranoi ta ekspozonte. Atëherë ai e vari në atelienë e tij në rrugën Otfëj, përballë derës së hapur, duke tërhequr interesin e turmës, e cila vinte për të parë pikturën ‘e mallkuar’. Piktura u ble nga dikush dhe më pas u shkatërrua, apo u dogj. Po atë fat pati edhe tabloja ‘Venusi dhe Psike’, që më shumë të kujtonte një çift lesbikesh sesa personazhet mitologjike. Meqë tabloja u quajt e paturpshme, për ekspozitën e Sallonit Kurbè e titulloi ‘Studim i trupit të gruas’.

Halil Beu e pa tablonë kur vizitoi për herë të parë studion e Kurbèsë dhe deshi ta blinte, po tabloja i ishte shitur dikujt tjetër. Atëherë Halil Pasha mori tablonë ‘Gjumi’, ku janë pikturuar dy gra nudo në çastet e çlodhjes pas orgjisë. Halili bleu disa vepra prej Kurbèsë, si: ‘Gjumi’, ‘Nudo që lahet’, ‘Brakonierët’ etj. Për tablotë ‘Gjumi’ të Kurbèsë dhe për tablonë ‘Banja turke’ të Engrit, të dyja vepra të koleksionit të Halilit, Bodleri do të thoshte se në ato vepra ‘autorët nuk i linin fare vend fantazisë’. Ndërsa një gazetar nga vendlindja e piktorit do të shkruante për ‘Gjumin’: ‘tabloja e bujshme nuk ishte pranuar në asnjë ekspozitë, po Kurbè ia shiti një diplomati turk. Tani piktori po pikturon një tjetër tablo si ajo dhe nuk është nevoja të themi se është po aq e pacipë sa e para. Po fundja për një turk është!’ Fjala ishte për ‘Origjinën e Botës’.

Po çfarë donte të thoshte atëherë për një evropian ‘të qenët turk’ dhe pse ata nuk habiteshin me shijen e Halil Beut? Halil Beu ishte një kozmopolitan, i formuar nga jetesa në Paris, Kajro e Stamboll. Për Kuame Antoni Apiah, një filozof anglo-amerikan, një patriot kozmopolitan është ai, që dëfrehet me mundësitë që i jep një botë, ku në themel secili është i lidhur me shtëpinë e tij, me veçoritë e tij kulturore, po kënaqet edhe nga prania e të tjerëve, që për shtëpi kanë vende të tjera, që vijnë nga popuj të tjerë’. Por Apiah është një filozof bashkëkohor. Për një parizian të shekullit të 19-të, ashtu si për udhëtarët evropianë në Orientin e fillimit të shekullit të 18-të, historitë me hareme, odaliska, eunukë e sodomi ishin të çuditshme e të papranueshme. Konceptet e seksit dhe të gjinive në Perandorinë Bizantine nuk kishin qenë aq të ndryshme nga ato që mbizotëronin në Perandorinë Osmane të fillimit të shekullit të 19-të, por në fundin e shekullit të 15-të dhe në fillim të shekullit të 16-të në Evropë nisi të zhvillohet një moral seksual i ri, konservator.

Prandaj evropianët tmerroheshin prej historive mbi seksin e papërmbajtur e të korruptuar, që udhëtarët sillnin me rrëfimet e botuara për Perandorinë Osmane.

Ato histori kishin personazhe kryesore pjesëtarët e elitës dhe të oborrit perandorak. Edhe Xhevdet Pasha, një klerik osman, ekspert ligjor dhe reformator i famshëm i shekullit të 19-të i përshkruan në kujtimet e tij këto praktika seksuale të elitës osmane, duke thënë se deri vonë seksi midis gjinive të njëjta ishte mjaft i përhapur në gjirin e elitës osmane, duke përfshirë edhe sulltanin e vezirin e madh. Vetëm kur u njohën me talljet e të huajve, ata e lanë mënjanë këtë praktikë e nisën të shkojnë pas grave.

Sipas Enciklopedisë së Perandorisë Osmane, në kulmin e lavdisë së perandorisë, klasat e larta ndanin një koncept të ndërlikuar mbi seksin. Ky koncept ishte formuar nga disa njohuri mbi mjekësinë. Në përputhje me ato njohuri ishte përpunuar edhe përcaktimi mbi burrat dhe gratë, ligji ngrinte rregullat e tij dhe veprat në letërsi, poezi dhe artet e performuara i merrnin për bazë.

Qasja nga ana profesionale mjekësore e seksualitetit bëhej sipas konceptit se trupi ishte një hallkë në zinxhirin e qenies, i bazuar në katër elemente: ajri, uji, toka dhe zjarri. Duke e konceptuar kështu rregullin universal, për ta burri dhe gruaja ishin virtualisht e njëjta qenie dhe ndryshonin vetëm nga shkalla e zhvillimit. Gruaja nuk shihej si një seks i ndryshëm nga burri, po si një variant i papërsosur i burrit, i pazhvilluar plotësisht. Me ligj ndalohej tradhtia dhe incesti, po marrëdhëniet midis sekseve të njëjtë nuk quheshin të panatyrshme. Një tjetër pasojë e këtij supozimi mjekësor ishte se seksi i një njeriu nuk ishte i pandryshueshëm. Besohej se në rrethana të caktuara mund të kapërcehej kufiri seksual. Duke qenë se praktikimi i fesë dhe kulturës kërkonte një ndarje të qartë të sekseve, në xhami, në banjot dhe në sferat publike kërkoheshin shenja të qarta të përkatësisë seksuale. Burrat e gratë duhej të qëndronin brenda kufijve të tyre seksualë me anë të shenjave të qarta, të tilla si: kodet e veshjes, mbulesë, mjekra dhe veçimi hapësinor. Studiuesit e kulturës islame pohojnë se në shumë rrethe dashuria midis të njëjtit seks (sidomos midis më të vjetërve me më të rinjtë) perceptohej si më i pastër. Seksi midis grave njihej e përmendej ndonjëherë, po injorohej nga të gjithë shkruesit e perandorisë, deri në shekullin e 19-të. Preferenca për marrëdhëniet erotike midis burrave ndiheshin qartë në rrethet mistike të sufive. Në shekullin e 17-të grupet fanatike arritën ta ndryshonin këtë tendencë të sufive, të cilat u quajtën si mbeturina të së kaluarës primitive. Oborri perandorak e rindërtoi traditën, për ta paraqitur seksin dhe seksualitetin osman si besnik të zakoneve të rrepta. Sufitë nisën të ishin të kujdesshëm në diskutimin e këtyre praktikave të cilësuara të mbrapshta, por ato vijuan në fshehtësi deri edhe në vendet e Lindjes së Mesme.

Ngritja e qytetërimit islam është e lidhur ngushtë më filozofinë islame të sufive. Përhapja e sufizmit është quajtur si një faktor vendimtar në përhapjen e islamit dhe në tërësinë e krijimit të kulturave islame. Poetët sufi si Rumiu dhe Atari i Nishapurit e përhapën kulturën islame nga Anadolli në Azinë Qendrore dhe Azinë Jugore. Halil Sherif Pasha ishte rritur në një mjedis mysliman të kulturës sufi. Kur bleu tablonë ‘Origjina e botës’, ai nuk pati aspak qëllimin të thyente ndonjë rregull moral, sepse tabloja nuk u ekspozua në asnjë nga dhomat e shtëpisë së tij. Ajo u kyç në një dollap në studion e tij, e mbuluar me një copë të gjelbër dhe vetëm rrallë i zbulohej ndonjë vizitori mik të pashait. Pashai ishte një bej otoman me pasuri të madhe, i hijshëm e i shthurur, si oriental e si bohem parizian në të njëjtën kohë, të cilit gërshetimi i kulturës evropiane të kohës së ‘Luleve të së keqes’ të Bodlerit me kulturën Sufi i kishte formuar shijen për të bukurën dhe seksin. Pashai i hijshëm nuk mendoi fare se po tregohej i guximshëm, kur bleu tablonë, që paraqiste në plan të parë seksin e një gruaje. Aq më pak mendoi ai për vendin e origjinës së prindërve të tij apo për qëndrimet e shqiptarëve ndaj moralit. Gjesti i tij ishte i pashpjegueshëm dhe shprehje e një guximi të marrë për evropianët, ndërsa për pashain ishte thjesht plotësimi i një dëshire erotike të shfrenuar, e cila ishte pjesë e moralit me të cilin ishte ushqyer gjatë jetës së tij në shoqërinë e lartë osmane, që në fund i mori edhe jetën në moshën 48-vjeçare. Kjo bëhet e thjeshtë dhe fare e kuptueshme, kur njohim rrënjët e moralit dhe kulturës së tij.

Sot vepra ‘Origjina e botës’ është e ekspozuar në muzeun “Orsei” në Paris, ku të duket mjaft normale të shohësh vepra të tilla, ashtu si nuk të habisin skicat e Rembrandit me gra që bëjnë çiçin. Në vitin 1994 pikturën e bleu në një ankand për 1.5 milionë franga psikanalisti i njohur francez Zhak Lakan. Ai e vari atë në shtëpinë e tij të fshatit, por edhe pse një kozmopolitan i shekullit të 20-të, edhe pse një filozof perëndimor, Lakan nuk mundi ta mbante të zbuluar në shtëpi pikturën e një seksi gruaje. Ai i kërkoi piktorit Andre Maso t’i bënte një kornizë të dyfishtë e të vendoste mbi të një pikturë tjetër. Mason i pikturoi variantin surrealist të ‘Origjinës së botës’.

Sa më shumë udhëton, aq më mirë e kupton se nuk ka popuj me më shumë vlera e popuj e më pak vlera. Secili popull në mënyrën e vet të mahnit, kur di të gjesh të veçantën, që e dallon nga të tjerët. Marrëdhënia e shqiptarëve me artin, ashtu si marrëdhënia me artin e çdo populli mbi dhè, përcaktohet nga pozicioni gjeografik i vendit, nga morali dhe kultura, që mbizotëron në periudha të ndryshme, nga kushtet ekonomike, dhe regjimet politike. Nëse shqiptarët do jetonin në pyjet tropikale të ishujve Andaman apo në Holandë, askujt nuk do t’i shkonte ndërmend të tallej me lakuriqësinë e kryetarit të fisit/grupit kundërshtar. Po shqiptarët jetojnë në Ballkan, në kushte gjeografike të ndryshme nga ato të ishujve Adaman apo të Holandës, midis popujve italianë, sllavë e grekë, nën rregullat e mbivendosura morale të besimit kristian e mysliman.

Në tokën tonë kanë shkelur që nga vikingët, grekët, romakët, turqit, francezët, austriakët, anglezët, italianët, bullgarët, serbët, deri edhe rusët e kinezët. Secili prej tyre ka lënë e ka marrë fjalë e ka ndikuar në mënyrën e jetesës e të besimit. Me fqinjët shqiptari ndan fjalë, zakone e gojëdhëna. Ashtu si të gjithë popujt e botës, ai e ka dashur dhe e do të bukurën, edhe në formën e përshkrimit të një trupi të zhveshur, gjë që e gjejmë me shumicë që në folklorin shqiptar (Të jeshë, moj, të jeshë/ të jeshë dot murtajë / dijë u, moj, dijë u /dijë u se ç’do të hajë/shalë gushë e sisë me majë). Kur ishim studentë në Institutin e Arteve, profesori i pikturës, Sali Shijaku, na tregoi një histori për plakat tiranase të mëhallës së tij, që u dyndën të pinin kafe me nondajën e tij, sapo njëra pa pikturën e një gruaje nudo të varur në krye të dhomës së oxhakut. Pasi pinin kafenë, ato dilnin duke shkulur faqet e duke pëshpëritur ‘qyqa, qyqa!’, por ktheheshin përsëri e përsëri të ‘pinin kafe me nudo’. Ato zonja të thjeshta, të moshuara, në mënyrë instinktive i tërhiqte e bukura e modeluar nga artisti në formën e trupit të zhveshur të një gruaje dhe ndjeheshin mirë në prani të saj.

Prandaj mendoj se nuk ka pse të kërkojmë vlera të kombit tonë atje ku nuk janë, në vend që të prodhojmë vlera e t’i gjejmë vlerat tona atje ku i kemi, në vend që të zbulojmë e të mbështesim prodhuesit e vlerave të vërteta shqiptare, sidomos këtu në Shqipëri.





Surealizëm mbi “Origjina e botës”, e bleu psikanalisti Lakan pikturën e porositur të shqiptarit



Sot vepra ‘Origjina e botës’ është e ekspozuar në muzeun “Orsei” në Paris, ku të duket mjaft normale të shohësh vepra të tilla, ashtu si nuk të habisin skicat e Rembrandit me gra që bëjnë çiçin. Në vitin 1994 pikturën e bleu në një ankand për 1.5 milion franga psikanalisti i njohur francez Zhak Lakan. Ai e vari atë në shtëpinë e tij të fshatit, por edhe pse një kozmopolitan i shekullit të 20-të, edhe pse një filozof perëndimor, Lakan nuk mundi ta mbante të zbuluar në shtëpi pikturën e një seksi gruaje. Ai i kërkoi piktorit Andre Maso t’i bënte një kornizë të dyfishtë e të vendoste mbi të një pikturë tjetër. Mason i pikturoi variantin surrealist të ‘Origjinës së botës’.

http://www.standard.al/halil-sherif-...reve-me-nudon/

----------

